
In Praise of Theory in Design Research: How Lévi-Strauss Redefined Workflow - TuringTest
https://www.epicpeople.org/theory-in-design-research/
======
TuringTest
The idea of workflows supported by "simple, atomic tools they can understand
independently and also provide them with affordances to combine together"
resonates with the Unix philosophy of tools that "do one thing, and do it
well".

To me it seems that developers understand the value in that proposition, but
are unable to incorporate it at the application level when they build tools
for others. We are able to do it at the platform level, but using platforms
requires understanding programming languages.

I miss the concept of components that end-users can recombine to define their
own workflows. Some time ago there was this craze about widgets on the desktop
and web, but it didn't materialize beyond some mostly read-only or single-
action components that didn't really combine well with each other.

